# 17-55 internal dust removal



## Zv (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey guys just wondering if I should open up and remove the front element myself and blow away the dust or have a Canon service center do it? The lens is out of warranty. Any estimates on how much that would cost? Has anyone removed the dust themselves and was it easy? Seems easy enough but just worried I might damage something. 

Appreciate any advice, thanks.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 9, 2013)

I've done it before, and it is easy. There are youtube videos of it. What it comes down to is prying off the label ring off the front element (sticks with adhesive, so using something like a toothpick), removing about 3 screws that hold the front element in place (noting where the indentations are so you can put it back together) and tipping it over and the front lens assembly slides out. Clean and reverse.


----------



## LSV (Jun 9, 2013)

You're in luck because LensRentals has a recent article on this topic: http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/05/a-few-easy-lens-dustings


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 9, 2013)

I recently pickup 85L II and it has 1 tiny dust speck inside, rear end. It will be used as is.


----------



## rs (Jun 9, 2013)

Does the dust affect your images? I have some dust in mine and I can't notice any issues. I'll happily leave mine as is.


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2013)

No, not at all. Leave it as it is.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 9, 2013)

About the only reason to remove the dust is just before you sell it, so a buyer who thinks it actually is important won't shy away.


----------



## Cannon Man (Jun 9, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I recently pickup 85L II and it has 1 tiny dust speck inside, rear end. It will be used as is.



I guess the 85L II is prone to getting dust inside the rear elements.. mine has multiple really tiny specks but don't seem to show up in images at all..


----------



## fegari (Jun 9, 2013)

17-55 is easy to clean, just handle with care and follow the instructions of the links posted above. Take care to remember the position of the screws.

I cleaned mine before selling it, people are picky about it, even if usually won't affect IQ.


----------



## Zv (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I've seen a you tube video of the process which is what got me thinking. The dust seems to be accumulating at an alarming pace. When I first got it new it had three tiny specs of dust. That was fine as it had no real effect on IQ. But the other day I noticed a significantly larger piece of dust as well as more smaller bits on the small lens element that moves. Also I would like to sell this lens someday so it would be nice to learn how to clean it. 

I might take it to Canon and see what they charge for it. A sensor cleaning is $10, can't be that much more can it. Might be worth the piece of mind.


----------



## Zv (Jun 10, 2013)

Update - I gave it a bash and this is what I learned. Although I managed to open it up and use a blower and reassemble it quite easily, I found that no matter how much you try it is impossible to remove all the dust. As you place the front element back in place, some of the dust creeps back in. Also I noticed some smudgy streaky lines that weren't there before so I took it apart a second time to clean the inside of the front element. I got most of it clean but to be fair I think it's just the same now as before I started! Luckily the lens still works and I think I will leave it for now. At least I can say I tried!

:-\


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 10, 2013)

Zv said:


> Update - I gave it a bash and this is what I learned. Although I managed to open it up and use a blower and reassemble it quite easily, I found that no matter how much you try it is impossible to remove all the dust. As you place the front element back in place, some of the dust creeps back in. Also I noticed some smudgy streaky lines that weren't there before so I took it apart a second time to clean the inside of the front element. I got most of it clean but to be fair I think it's just the same now as before I started! Luckily the lens still works and I think I will leave it for now. At least I can say I tried!
> 
> :-\



For $25 to $50, I think you should go for it. I'm waiting for my 85L II to collect more before sending it in. Otherwise, it will be used as is.


----------



## celltech (Jun 10, 2013)

After seeing Roger's post on it I did my 17-55 quite a while ago...pretty easy to do. And the front element magnifies the internal dust size like *crazy*. You expect to see rocks in there and in reality it's just the tiniest little specs.

Of course I am now trying to sell most of my EF-S stuff and there are just a few new specs in there. I have had several people interested in the lens until I admit there is just a tiny bit of dust...then I never hear from them again. I don't want to clean it again, but I am getting tired of sales not going through.


----------



## Zv (Jun 10, 2013)

celltech said:


> After seeing Roger's post on it I did my 17-55 quite a whole ago...pretty easy to do. And the front element magnifies the internal dust size like *crazy*. You expect to see rocks in there and in reality it's just the tiniest little specs.
> 
> Of course I am now trying to sell most of my EF-S stuff and there are just a few new specs in there. I have had several people interested in the lens until I admit there is just a tiny bit of dust...then I never hear from them again. I don't want to clean it again, but I am getting tired of sales not going through.



Yeah I think the dust I'm seeing is tiny. Sucks that insignificant dust results in no sale or reduced value. This is about the only thing I don't like about this lens. It's by far my most useful lens. I thought of selling it and replacing it with a 24-105L just for the weathersealing. Still debating with myself what upgrade path to choose. Should I just sell it and get the 24-70 II? Is that where I'm gonna end up anyway?


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 10, 2013)

Zv said:


> Yeah I think the dust I'm seeing is tiny. Sucks that insignificant dust results in no sale or reduced value. This is about the only thing I don't like about this lens. It's by far my most useful lens. I thought of selling it and replacing it with a 24-105L just for the weathersealing. Still debating with myself what upgrade path to choose. Should I just sell it and get the 24-70 II? Is that where I'm gonna end up anyway?



Take your time cleaning it, and you'll get a good result if the dust is between the 1st two groups. I only bothered cleaning those two surfaces while the lens was disassembled. I'd pop in the front element w/o putting the screws back in and zoom/focus the lens to move the elements around. Then recheck to see any dust is visible. I cleaned the front surface of the front element after it was screwed in. All lenses can get dust in them, but I find that having a filter on the 17-55 all the time helps a lot because the front decorative ring that covers the front screws is not airtight.

And yes, you will eventually end up with the 24-70 II. The question is when. :


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 10, 2013)

Another thing to consider is buying the right type of screwdrivers to work on it. Many try to use Phillips screwdrivers, and if the screws are not tight, they can get away with it. Its also possible to mess up the screw head so it has to be drilled.

The screw heads require a JIS screwdriver (Japan Industrial Standard) The angles of the point are flatter. Get a set, they are not expensive, and handy to have, since all Japanese cameras and lenses use JIS screw heads. Micro Tools in either the USA or Europe sells various sets.


----------



## Zv (Jun 18, 2013)

Update:

I took my 17-55 in to the Canon service centre in Nagoya yesterday. The guy gave me an initial quote of ¥9000 plus any parts on top of that to have it fully cleaned as well as removing the grit in the focus ring. He said it would take about a week. Cheaper than what I was expecting.


----------

